# World's weakest man



## TimoS (Sep 16, 2005)

Finally, a competition where I might have a chance of succeeding

http://usedwigs.com/weekly_56.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 17, 2005)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Finally, a competition where I might have a chance of succeeding
> 
> http://usedwigs.com/weekly_56.html


Nah, I think I'd probably whup your butt in that one! C'mon man, *ffft ffft" lets get it on (shuffles feet) "ffft ffft" ......................... *don't hurt me.*


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds plain stupid and degrading to me... Let's all revel in our inadequacies!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Nov 7, 2005)

now thats what I am talking about> give the weak man a shot


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2005)

Finally a sport that represents 55% of America. (5%'s in good shape. The other 40% are overweight, but man can they pump out the reps...as long as its a beer can!)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2005)

Sheesh.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2005)

Shhhh...I heard Arni took the silver.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, but I needed help carrying it home.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't help ya. I was tired out from the non-obstacle course.  Who could have known the air would be to dense.


----------

